

[Ask HN]: Where do you read most articles? - mpcadosch

Where do you read most articles? On your phone? Tablet? Desktop ?<p>A16Z Benedict Evans says phone is killing both desktop and tablet, and I am just trying to get an idea of relative percentages to see if this is true.
======
stonogo
This place is like the worst possible demographic for asking this question.
The technology habits of the hacker news readership are almost completely
unlike the vast majority of America, much less the rest of the world.

------
valarauca1
The rise of the smart phone and tablet happened in the same decade as when
desktops and laptops reached their saturation point. Where most people are no
longer buying a desktop for the first time, but replacing their old desktops.
Thus slowing sales.

The Smart Phone isn't _killing_ the desktop, and more then the desktop
_killed_ the main frame, we still use powerful dedicated computer clusters for
computing, just like we did in the 60's and 70's before the desktop. The
desktop just expanded the market of people who own computers, much like the
smart phone is doing now.

That being said I do most my reading on a desktop.

~~~
mpcadosch
Thanks! So you think that desktop sales are just slower because people don't
replace desktops as often as they replace smartphones? Just trying to better
understand your argument.

------
gatehouse
My phone is my primary device for reading, but I find typing a hassle, so it
is basically consumption only.

Around Jan-Feb 2013 I read the whole ASOIAF (i.e. Game Of Thrones) series on
an iPhone 4, since then I prefer it to laptop or paper, I probably average a
book a week. IMO if you're willing to spend money on apps the only real
limitation of mobile is input. Output if fine if you have good eyesight.

------
bluerail
Mobile during commute,and desktop in office and my Laptop in home.. I usually
save the articles in Pocket from my computer and will later read it on
whenever I have time and in whichever I have access to..

------
shervinshaikh
If I'm going to bed it's my phone. I usually prefer to read on my laptop or
tablet due to the larger screen.

~~~
mpcadosch
Thanks! Follow-up question: between laptop and tablet, which one do you use
most?

I am just intrigued about this whole "tablets replacing desktops" thing, and I
am trying to get a sense of what other people use.

For developers like me (and you?), a tablet could never replace a powerful
computer. But for average users, the tables can do most of what a desktop does
(email, netflix, facebook, etc.)

------
neduma
Mobile(Gym, bathroom), Desktop (Office Desk, Couch, Bed) - I do not use
tablets. To me, they are useless..

------
kinj28
reading depends on where do you discover articles - i discover them on
twitter/zite/teamgum (mobile). While at work, i mostly discover articles which
are related to my current work or helping to solve some problem i am stuck at
- use laptop/desktop for this.

